# Ahhhhhh



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

11678 said:


> When I brought up the curing time discrepancy issues with the rep, he said the ingredients settle and you should dry mix before partial bag use.


Interesting. I never heard that before. :thumbsup:


----------

